# Need LCD within 14k..



## monkey (Sep 14, 2010)

I am looking to replace my CRT with new LCD.

Budget: 14k Max
Purpose: Gaming, Movie, office work, browsing...

Shortlisted: Samsung PX2370, Dell U2311H and Asus VH242H.

Any other suggestion(s) is welcomed.

Thanks.


----------



## Cilus (Sep 14, 2010)

You can also go for *BenQ 24" G2420 FULL HD LCD Monitor @ 11.3k 
or Benq E2420HD* *@ 13.7k*

The 1st one is one of the best value for money product and won the best buy silver from Digit. The 2nd one is the premium one which has won the best buy Gold. PFB the specification for it


 24″ inch (1920×1080 pixels) Wide Display
 16:9 Aspect ratio
 Contrast Ratio: 50,000:1
 Brightness: 300 cd/m2
 Response Time: 2 ms (grey-to-grey)
 Viewing Angle: 170° / 160°
 Color Support: 16.7 million colors
 Pixel Pitch: 0.248 mm
 D-sub / DVI-D/ HDMI 1.3×2
 Headphone Jack/ Line in/ Line out
 Built in Stereo Speaker 1.5Wx2
 Power Consumption: 65w
 Weight – 6 kg
Now for playing game or watching HD content to a 24" monitor, I hope you have a good CPU and Graphics card.

*
*


----------



## bobby23 (Sep 15, 2010)

I read some reviews that Dell ST2410 is good. Should be around 12k


----------



## acewin (Sep 15, 2010)

Dell U2311H, but it is more than 14K, being priced at 15K


----------



## v.Na5h (Sep 15, 2010)

Get Dell ST24120L Led one
can somebody confirm its price


----------



## Piyush (Sep 16, 2010)

some monitors u can look upon

1.Dell 24" G2410 Full HD LED Panel

2.Dell 23" SP2309W Full HD LCD Panel

3.BENQ-E 2420

4.AW2210 OptX


----------



## monkey (Sep 16, 2010)

I got a quote of 13,800/- for Dell U2311H. Is it worth?


----------



## v.Na5h (Sep 16, 2010)

get acer s231hl 23 led monitor  @ 10.8k 
if u want to save some bucks
cant comment on the quality though
not much reviews on this as this is newly launched(about one month old)
got to better as its new


----------

